# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  question

## jasonx

hi,
i new in webdevelop and i need some tips who to build a web site.
i know who to work with sqlserver,mysql,php,dreamw etc

i want know if there is some program to build "forms" to add/update/delete the records into the database.

example i creat a website in dreamweaver with a form to submit to database,
when i click in submit, he post to another doc or to it self, so far is ok.
them i creat a php file to get the info that i have submited.
and all time that i change or add a field i must do that, and build this info
in the db to

what i want to know if anyone know a software to build that php file for get the data that i post from the form.
And them reconize if is for update,delete or creat any record.
and creat is possible the new field struture in db that i put change/add.
imagine this:
I have 20 or more field to update or creat and each time i add a new field i need to change and add the values manualy in the php file for he can update or add this new field to db.
i think i not the only person that faced this problem and think that is a loss of time to do that manualy and i can´t beliave that don´t exist any software to do that.
if anyone can help me

thanks a lot for your help
and sorry for my bad bad english

----------

